# Door Speakers



## PrincessAnna22786 (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone know what size speakers I have in the doors of my 99 Altima? bought some new ones and they are 6 1/2's and I think the ones in my doors are 5 3/4. If they are is there anyway the 6 1/2's will fit?


----------



## ninetyseven (Sep 30, 2005)

PrincessAnna22786 said:


> Does anyone know what size speakers I have in the doors of my 99 Altima? bought some new ones and they are 6 1/2's and I think the ones in my doors are 5 3/4. If they are is there anyway the 6 1/2's will fit?


check out www.crutchfield.com they can tell you.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

6.5" will fit diameter-wise, but the mounting depth may not be right. It isn't a big deal, you may just need to make a spacer so the speaker clears the window when its down.

PS: the oems are 6.75" diameter, not 5.75".


----------

